# MAC Crease Brush #36



## librarian_girl (Oct 31, 2007)

I'm posting this for a non-member ...

I have a very old MAC crease brush #36. I need another one like it but the current MAC crease brush (224) is too thick and not as tapered at the end. Anyone familiar w/ the old #36? If, so can you reco a dupe for it? (...does NOT need to be MAC) TIA!


----------



## courters (Oct 31, 2007)

I'm not familar with the old brush, but I do know that the 219 is thinner and more tapered than the 224.  It gives a very defined line.  I think the 217 is smaller than the 224 also.


----------



## MiCHiE (Oct 31, 2007)

I've never seen the brush you're speaking of, but I can only think of the 222 from what I've read.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Oct 31, 2007)

I feel your pain.  I adore my #36 brush and treasure it!!  IMO, that is a brush that should have come back as an LE brush in The Originals collection.  IMO, it never should have been discontinued in the first place.

Mitchie is right, the 222 brush is thinner than the 224 and is the most similar brush in the current line, but IMO still not 36 material.  I have found nothing else like the 36.  It is great!  For those of you that haven't seen it, think 224, but sheered down to a point.  

The 222 and 219 haven't given me a result similar to the 36, but I would recommend the Nars small dome brush.  It is small (narrow) enough to reasonably mimic the fibre area of the 36, but still has soft fibres for blending.  

Hope that helps.


----------



## MiCHiE (Oct 31, 2007)

AHA!!! The #12 from NARS! I have that one! Now I understand.


----------



## librarian_girl (Nov 1, 2007)

Thank you ladies for your help! My friend, for whom I posted this, is equally grateful for your time and expertise!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Nov 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_I feel your pain.  I adore my #36 brush and treasure it!!  IMO, that is a brush that should have come back as an LE brush in The Originals collection.  IMO, it never should have been discontinued in the first place.

Mitchie is right, the 222 brush is thinner than the 224 and is the most similar brush in the current line, but IMO still not 36 material.  I have found nothing else like the 36.  It is great!  For those of you that haven't seen it, think 224, but sheered down to a point.  

The 222 and 219 haven't given me a result similar to the 36, but I would recommend the Nars small dome brush.  It is small (narrow) enough to reasonably mimic the fibre area of the 36, but still has soft fibres for blending.  

Hope that helps. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You should take a picture of the brush.  I am interested in seeing it now.  Wow, back when brushes only had two numbers.  How long ago was this brush still available?


----------



## MAC_Whore (Nov 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_You should take a picture of the brush.  I am interested in seeing it now.  Wow, back when brushes only had two numbers.  How long ago was this brush still available?_

 
I will do so this weekend. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wow!  I bought this brush in the mid 90's.  A good testament to MAC's brushes, eh?  They definitely last if you take care of them.


----------



## rondarowe (Feb 26, 2013)

I still have my #36 brush and I too bought it in the 90's. That really does show you how long these brushes will last. My #36 is still in great condition. I haven't come across another brush that could replace this one. Mac is amazing.


----------



## Yazmin (Mar 1, 2013)

Louise Young has some tapered shadow brushes that may me similar to the 36, and in varying sizes: http://www.louiseyoungcosmetics.com/eyeshadow.php


----------



## underablanketofstars (Dec 21, 2013)

For reference, a photo for the old mac 36 is shared in this post for comparison sake: http://www.makeupgeek.com/forums/topic/old-mac-brush-numbers/

  Direct link: http://imgur.com/a/fnx5u?gallery


----------

